# Cal-Ade...'Nectar of Tree Ripe Oranges'



## Canadacan (Dec 24, 2015)

I discovered this brand when researching Thorpe's of Vancouver BC and found out they were distributing it. To date I have not seen a bottle, but have seen crowns. They must not have had the same success asTrue- Ade.
This is a sign I have an opportunity to aquire, but would like to know more about the brand.



Here you can see Cal-Ade advertied on a Thorpe's delivery truck in Vancouver BC... Late 20's early 30's.

And also at the Vancouver exhibition in 1930.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 24, 2015)

Well this is the name patent ftom October 3, 1925.....and the name was also revived in 1966.
CAL-ADE

NONALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES-NAMELY, AN ORANGE DRINK

Owned by:*EXCHANGE ORANGE PRODUCTS COMPANY, THE

Serial Number:*71221177


A little further research reveals that Exchange Orange Products Company owned 5 trademarks?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 25, 2015)

Well this is interesting.... In the 1950's Sunkist and Exchange Orange Products Company were sued for basically having a  monopoly on Valencia Oranges. Anyways here is a snippet of the case that reveals Sunkist owned  EOP..... 

Sunkist Growers, Inc., a corporation, was sued in the district court originally under its former name, California Fruit Growers Exchange. It is and has been a nonprofit agricultural cooperative marketing association. The second defendant, The Exchange Orange Products Company, a corporation, was sued in the court below as The Exchange Orange Products Company. At all times it was a wholly owned subsidiary of Sunkist.*

This is the link.
http://law.justia.com/cases/federal/appellate-courts/F2/284/1/427086/

Well now more questions.... When did Sunkist aquire EOP?... 
And what were the other trademarks under EOP?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 25, 2015)

According to this book Sunkist developed the Exchange Orange Products Company in 1926.
I can only assume the Cal-Ade product was discontinued while the company continued the processing opperations.

https://books.google.ca/books?id=Za...age&q=exchange orange products company&f=true

So in short EOP is Sunkist!... So where are the bottles from Cal- Ade?.... Did they possibly only use paper labeled bottles?.... If so you would think a lable must exist somewhere.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw your facebook posts and I have been on the lookout. I found this bottle a while back, it is on the orange drink topic with a similar name. "Tru-Fruit" Sunny-Fruit Wonder Orange Drink -> *LINK*. I sold it a while back.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 28, 2015)

A Cal-Ade Soda Cap -> *LINK*
Cal-Ade Fire Warning Sign -> *LINK* Sold for $51.

Cal-Ade Trademark -> *LINK* & *LINK
*Informative link about Sunkist & EOP -> *LINK*
EOP filed in 1958 -> *LINK*

Check out this Cal-Ade Metal Sample Cap (W.E. Rumming, Nanaimo, B.C.) -> *LINK*
And here are a couple of W.E. Rumming Nanaimo, B.C. Bottles -> *LINK *&* LINK *(I am assuming he was a bottler of Cal-Ade)About W.E. Rumming and his bottles... -> *LINK *He bottled a few acl sodas and has one known paper label soda.

Cal-Ade Ontario Article ->* LINK
*Also found a snippet stating M.C. Anthony of the San Diego Soda Works bottled Cal-Ade from 1933 Directory.        Cool Pic of the San Diego Soda Works: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In 1925, M.C. Anthony was the Proprietor of the Brawley Bottling Works.
In some places, Cal-Ade is called an orange extract and concentrate for dairy drink.
Just for reference, Thorpe & Co. was in business from 1889-1935.
The bottles must be scarce, as I could not find an example anywhere.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the extra info! I did a post on Thorpe's a while back  https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?666470-Cross-Co-Vancouver-B-C-1894-1963

 But during that research found little to no references to Cal-Ade.....finding the sign in my local shop has rekindled the flame to find a bottle! I had no clue that WE Rumming bottled the product as well!
 So it seems that it was a very well distributed product. The photo of the San Diego Soda Works is great.

Here is that other Cal-Ade sign approx. 7x10 inches... and the Rumming crown (killer man!), it would stand to reason then that there were crowns marked Thorpe's or Country Club Beverages...their successor. 


This appears to be a latter crown with no city or bottler marked.

View attachment 168151


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't have any info to add to your research, but I wanted to say that "Nectar of tree ripe oranges" sounds delicious....I'd drink it!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 28, 2016)

Well I finally bit the bullet and got the sign!!!....it did sit in the store since December of last year, so 8 plus months, and it was reduced from the original...plus he knocked it down further 
Colors are bright...it is pretty crinkly but I suppose being a tacker they did that quite easily...but I'm really stoked to have this super tough to find sign in my collection


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, that's a great sign! Congrats!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks!......Still looking for a bottle.. even a photo would be great...speaking of photos, here is the Thorpe's delivery truck and the Vancouver BC Exhibition stand, yes again, but full sized so you don't have to click on a stupid thumbnail ...I just love these old photos!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 29, 2016)

Another interesting thing I just discovered....the sign is marked ' Vitachrome Inc. Los Angeles and San Fransisco' ......this company formed in 1916 is still in operation to this day, here check this out.

http://www.vitachrome.com/







   









 

    Vitachrome Graphics has an old history in Los Angeles, where it is known today as the oldest screen printer on the West Coast.     Back in 1916, the president of Los Angeles letterpress printer Young & McAllister became interested in the possibilities of printing display cards, metal signs and posters by the silkscreen process. It is from there that Vitachrome was born; "Vita", meaning "life," and "Chrome," meaning "color," (The "Color of Life") to describe the silkscreening division of Young & McAllister. This type of screen-printed work was well received by the trade, and the division prospered.
By 1919, the company found that production of Signage and Advertising Displays made by way of letterpress was not as durable and dependable as that of screenprinting. Local artisans from the Los Angeles Craftsman era helped evolve Vitachrome into a self-sustaining production facility, developing new creative techniques and processes that are still used in today's modern screen-print production. Throughout the 1920s and 30s, Vitachrome sales force grew to represent and service the needs of businesses in many of our major metropolitan cities throughout the U.S.
Vitachrome helped in supporting the US war effort during both WWI and WWII in producing graphics that would be applied to planes, trains and military equipment.
As the company grew in display and metal sign printing (before the advent of pressure sensitive decals), water-slide and solvent applied decalcomania became more in demand during the 1920s and 30s. Even today, Vitachrome continues to make many variations of water-slide and solvent-applied decalcomania for many industries. (de*cal*co*ma*ni*a- (n)-  the process of transferring designs printed on specially prepared paper to various surfaces).



   









 

    During the Great Depression of the 30s, research was underway to produce ceramic decalcomania for fine china, and by 1947, Vitachrome was commercially screenprinting these decals for companies like Lennox and Franciscan.

    In 1952, efforts were discontinued in the metal sign business and sales efforts increased in the display and decal markets.
In 1964, Vitachrome moved its operations from a loft in downtown Los Angeles to a newly constructed 25,000 square foot facility in Rosemead, California.
During the 60s and 70s, Vitachrome prospered  with the need to supply local manufacturers with aero-graphics for military and space projects. Thanks to the marketing efforts of a sales agent in San Francisco and the emergence of the credit card markets, Vitachrome was able to help Bank of America roll out and promote the BankAmericard program (later to become Visa™). To date, we continue to manufacture point of purchase related collateral like double-sided window decals, table tents, "take-one" holders, tip trays, ATM faceplates, kiosk signage and various other banking-related promotional graphics to businesses worldwide.
The mid 1970s through the 80s were a period of acquisitions. Geo. Hesik Inc., Meyercord Pacific, Art Decal, Industrial Markings and Durachrome Products became integrated into one facility in Anaheim, California, which enabled Vitachrome to expand its printing and converting capabilities. In 1988, Vitachrome Graphics relocated to its current 44,000 sqft. facility in Santa Fe Springs, California.

   









 

    The year 1990 brought the last "changing of the guard", when long-time salesmen Tony Won and Gary Durbin purchased the company from the retiring board of directors/ shareholders. During this time, Art Decal was spun-off and is still enjoying success as a ceramic decal manufacturer in Long Beach, California. During this transition, Vitachrome Graphics changed its official corporate name to Vitachrome Graphics Group, Inc., which better recognized the consolidation of the various mergers.
Recently, Vitachrome brought its last stand-alone acquisition, Printed Plastic Solutions under the same roof. Printing of plastic cards, which PPS manufactures, has helped complete the extensive print production advantages of doing business with Vitachrome.
With the quick evolution of computers, Vitachrome, from the 1990's through today, has seen its most exciting and fast-changing technological advances. This has allowed us to better service clients with "on-demand" printing and shorter print and fabrication production runs... we are still changing after all these years!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 29, 2016)

That is excellent! Love the bright orange on that sign. Nice one.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 22, 2017)

I never posted a photo of my CAL-ADE that now resides above my computer desk....I'm still real happy about having it! 
I have some interesting articles from newsprints to show as well now.






In the Thorpe's photo I posted there are many bottles in there but I still can't make out a CAL-ADE....this may be as close as I'll ever get to see a bottle!...but I am very excited to find this ad which no doubt depicts a paper label. This was the early or beginning times for CAL-ADE in 1927.

CAL-ADE, Eugene Oregon,  The Eugene Guard, 8 Aug 1927, Mon.





I also managed to locate this product being advertised in Lethbridge Alberta, so Vancouver BC was not the only one...but the ads are tough to locate!, this one is dated 1935 but I doubt the product lasted into the 1940's. 

CAL-ADE   The Lethbridge Herald, 11 Jul 1935, Thu.


----------

